# Cherry Logs



## TreeDr121 (Jan 12, 2002)

Does any one know what Cherry is going for per Brd/Ft at this time?


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 12, 2002)

Hi There, mill run logs are worth around 1$/ft., however high grade peelers can go for 8$/ft. or more.
John


----------



## the tree guy (Jan 12, 2002)

Have been getting $1.50 to $5.00 per board foot for grade logs,have cut about 20 out of my woods this winter to finish paying for my sons' college. Dan


----------



## fpangie (Jan 12, 2002)

Are those prices your are referring to 'the tree guy' for logs delivered at the mill?

By the way, what are prices out there like for hard maple and red oak.

Frank


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Jan 12, 2002)

Most mills will only buy small loads delivered. The one closets to me wants a minimum of 40 for them to come out.


----------



## the tree guy (Jan 13, 2002)

fgangie,those are delivered to the mill cut to length and out of a woods that I own.Largest log was just under 38" and was probibly the best cherry in the woods,I will check on prices.I work for the local mill on small woods that they don't want to send a crew to.They usually give me good prices on my own logs.(but not always).Like John Paul said you will 20 to 30 trees for them to come get the trees,or if you cut them yourself you can make more money as long as youcan deliver them to a honest mill.John Lambert (gypo logger)cuts and sells alot of logS,hey John what kind of prices maple and red oak,white oak,and walnut bringing up north. Dan


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 15, 2002)

Hi there, highgrade Maple brings me the best dollar for the most part, then Cherry, since the Cherry here has some pitch pockets.
I sell about ten different grades and average approx. 3.50/ft.U.S.
Before we all start to drool, it's important to realize that all trees are not created equal, however 10% of the trees from any given woodlot can represent 90% of the gross value.
John


----------



## fpangie (Jan 16, 2002)

Thanks for the info gyro logger. I have trouble with cherry down here too. I'm real lucky if it gets to 24'' BHD before something goes wrong, like the bark dies back at the ground line. I had one that was just as strait and true as it could be, about 18" BHD. I took out a poplar next to it to give a bit more light, start to grow real nice and then it three years it was dead.

Maple does good but I have to go across some tough slopes on my wood lot to get to it so I can't do it with the farm tractor. I'm looking for a good guy to work with that has a skidder.

Frank


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jan 21, 2002)

Hi Frank. The State of New York probably has most and largest hardwood stands in North America, with a large amount that is privately owned. The highest quality trees in your area are between 18"- 21" DBH. Defects at ground level does not always indicate a lower grade, since this area is lost anyway during the manufacturing process. It is nice when we find that 30" cherry that is prime for the taking. If I had a green card I would come down and help you. Rough terrain with steep slopes often yeild tall, highgrade timber.
John


----------



## treeman82 (Jan 30, 2002)

TreeDr. I was just on the phone with some big shot forrester guy. He told me that Cherry logs now are going for at least $4 per board foot. They will take trees down to 10" DBH. Apparently though Maple is a hot seller right now. Save whatever Maple you can, because I heard that it will fetch a higher price than some Cherry at this time.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Jan 31, 2002)

what Sp. of maple were they talking about? Just sugar? or would others be salable?


----------



## swampwhiteoak (Jan 31, 2002)

Soft maple (usually red, very rarely silver) will sell for less than hard maple (sugar or black). When hard maple is selling high, soft maple will be selling high also. 

Soft maple is used as a substitute (cheaper) than hard maple.

Right now maple, cherry, and walnut are high, everything is on the low side.


----------



## treeman82 (Jan 31, 2002)

Yeah, JPS- I think the guy just said that Maple in general was selling for high. I think that he was particularly interested in Sugar Maple, but am not 100% certain of that. I should hopefully know a lot more by the end of the weekend.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Jan 31, 2002)

I've heard of Norway as being snuck into the Hard catagory.


----------

